# Gecko Advice



## tyler97 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok well I want to get a gecko but I am not sure which gecko would be great for a beginner. I have kept beardies before and I am now keeping 1 water dragon, 1 childrens pythons and a BHP. Also if you can tell me if they are easy to look after and their cage requirements? Thanks in advance!

Cheers Tyler


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 23, 2011)

Personally I think just about any of the common geckos on the market could be tackled by a beginner, so just pick one that you like the look of


----------



## tyler97 (Nov 23, 2011)

What would be the cheapest good looking one haha (I am 14 and have to pay for it myself)


----------



## Smithers (Nov 23, 2011)

Tyler, Your best bet to start with is a Thick-Tailed Gecko - (Underwoodisaurus Milii. These require no heat or uv lighting and can be housed in a 2ft tank with a male and female.  Check my albums for pics of Fred,Carlos,Wilma and Stosur for pics.

Feed and mist sides of tank every second or 3rd days. Thicktails do not like excessive heat so on the hot hot days I put the tub on the bathroom floor.

Good luck in your hunt for a new reptile


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 23, 2011)

Anything really. But id suggest a knob tail gecko. But thats all ive had so yeah. i have some hatchies and 8 in the incubator aswell


----------



## tyler97 (Nov 23, 2011)

What about a Bynoes Gecko or 2?



Smithers said:


> Tyler, Your best bet to start with is a Thick-Tailed Gecko - (Underwoodisaurus Milii. These require no heat or uv lighting and can be housed in a 2ft tank with a male and female.  Check my albums for pics of Fred,Carlos,Wilma and Stosur for pics.
> 
> Feed and mist sides of tank every second or 3rd days. Thicktails do not like excessive heat so on the hot hot days I put the tub on the bathroom floor.
> 
> Good luck in your hunt for a new reptile



What is the average price?



snakes123 said:


> Anything really. But id suggest a knob tail gecko. But thats all ive had so yeah. i have some hatchies and 8 in the incubator aswell



Is that a hint that you are selling them? haha If you are how much?


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 23, 2011)

Kind of, but im not ready to sell yet. just sugesting this type of gecko


----------



## tyler97 (Nov 23, 2011)

what do u think of bynoes geckos?


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah they are alright. But if i were to get something that looke like that, have a look at a box patterned gecko, i think they look great but i dont really see them much for sale.


----------



## raged (Nov 23, 2011)

I would recommend a Nephrurus Levis (smooth knobtailed gecko) They are pretty easy to take care of, pm me and I can give u some more info. I also have some available at the moment.


----------



## tyler97 (Nov 23, 2011)

Alright so i have decided to get a pair of knob tail geckos. What are their cage requirements etc.. Basically what will i need to do to keep them as i am going to build the enclosure my self. What cage dimensions, heat, etc. Things like that


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 23, 2011)

Like this. Little ones is for the hatchies big ones are set up for wheeleri and levis. Red one is levis and yellow is wheeleri.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 23, 2011)

I would say Thick-Tailed Gecko, they are extremely easy to keep and there cheap, I see them anywhere from $50-$100 depending on age and who you get them from.


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 23, 2011)

I think its minimum of 12x14 inches floor space for a pair.


----------



## jedohara (Nov 23, 2011)

im looking to get a smooth knob tail do u need heat or just sit them in a warm place ?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 23, 2011)

jedohara said:


> im looking to get a smooth knob tail do u need heat or just sit them in a warm place ?



You are better of having them in a coolish area and provide a heat source such as a heat matt or cord


----------



## tyler97 (Nov 23, 2011)

So a heat cord would be ok to heat them? Do they need any height to climb?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah a heat cord is fine, just dont put it inside the tub lol.
They do not need much height as they are terrestrial (they do not climb)


----------



## tyler97 (Nov 23, 2011)

Do you know anyone that sells them near us haha?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 23, 2011)

Not atm, maybe later in the season


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 23, 2011)

Not being rude goldmember, but i already have 2 hatchies from 2 different clutches that were 4 weeks apart and some should hatch this week.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 23, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> Not being rude goldmember, but i already have 2 hatchies from 2 different clutches that were 4 weeks apart and some should hatch this week.


Well I didnt know that did I lol


----------



## jedohara (Nov 23, 2011)

hey snakes123 have u got any pics of yours and how much u sell em for?


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 23, 2011)

PMing you the pics jedohara


----------



## MissFuller (Nov 24, 2011)

with geckos can you get them out n hold em or like is it just look and dont touch


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 24, 2011)

I hold mine sometimes. I think they like coming out and have a look around.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 25, 2011)

I have some that will handle easily, and a couple that arc up as soon as I lift their hide up.
I prefer to mainly look.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 25, 2011)

Geckos are a look dotn touch kinda pet, some will tolerate occasional handling, but they certainly wont enjoy it.
Also over handling can stress them into not eating or in extreme cases dropping tails and/or dying


----------



## tyler97 (Nov 25, 2011)

this is great haha thanks for that question "jesus"


----------



## MissFuller (Nov 30, 2011)

lol no worry's thank guys 4 clearing that up for me 1 more question is there any type of gecko that you dont need any sort of heat just asking because people have told me you don't need any n others say heat rock others say uv i just wana know b4 i get 1 or 2 for my gf

sorry just read the top lol but is it ok with out any heat


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 30, 2011)

A main ones that dont need additional heating in your area are Thick-tailed and Broad-tailed geckos, oh and Marbled geckos (C.marmoratus)

Also dont use heat rocks for any species, they are dodgy and have burnt many reptiles


----------



## Smithers (Nov 30, 2011)

jesus said:


> lol no worry's thank guys 4 clearing that up for me 1 more question is there any type of gecko that you dont need any sort of heat just asking because people have told me you don't need any n others say heat rock others say uv i just wana know b4 i get 1 or 2 for my gf
> 
> sorry just read the top lol but is it ok with out any heat



From Post #4

Tyler, Your best bet to start with is a Thick-Tailed Gecko - (Underwoodisaurus Milii. These require no heat or uv lighting and can be housed in a 2ft tank with a male and female.


----------



## tyler97 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you Smithers it was either going to be Knob-Tailed or Thick-Tailed but I think I am to go with Thick-Tailed because of price and care as I am only 14 and need to buy my own reptiles


----------



## MissFuller (Dec 4, 2011)

how much are the thick tails goin 4


----------

